# my lucky columbian tegu



## devine* (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey everyone, I'm new to these forums but some of you may know me through rtb.net. 

Just wanted to share my columbian tegu story with you 

I got lil teg the day before he was sceduled to be put down, he was extremely malnurished, suffering from MBD and could not eat on his own... he was just too weak. It took a LOT of work and dedication, for the full story along with some of our speedbumps along the way you can visit my first thread about her here: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.redtailboa.net/forums/tegus/43597-columbian-b-w-tegu-rescue.html">http://www.redtailboa.net/forums/tegus/ ... escue.html</a><!-- m -->

here is what he looked like at first:










and here's 'lil teg now! 









I also have a couple videos of our struggle, the first one was taken when I finally got him to _somewhat_ eat on her own:
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOhkedQWqy8&feature=related">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOhkedQW ... re=related</a><!-- m -->

...and this one is me chasing her around with a rice box lol, I just wanted to show everyone how she can MOVE now, and how alert and yet still docile she is 
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYzKnz8dUA4&feature=related">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYzKnz8d ... re=related</a><!-- m -->

thanks! hope to help and see a lot more of these wonderful lizards on the boards!


----------



## PuffDragon (Aug 19, 2008)

Very heart warming! Thank you for making this world just a tad bit better place to live in. She is looking very good and I am glad someone like you was up to the challenge. The turn around pics are amazing.


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 19, 2008)

WOW was she dehydrated!! Looking very good now!


----------



## leoares27 (Aug 19, 2008)

hey, nice to see ya...


----------



## angelrose (Aug 19, 2008)

wow, devine !!! beautiful work ! I commend you. I love, care and collect colombians as well.

I also think their worth is underestimated.

I really hope to see you around more.


----------



## dorton (Aug 20, 2008)

Very cool, kudos to you.


----------



## AB^ (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi, I remember you and your tegu from that thread I'm Ameivaboy on RTB.net. Welcome to TeguTalk 

:cheers


----------



## devine* (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks everyone! me & lil teg are happy to be here


----------



## ZEKE (Aug 21, 2008)

welcome.

nice tegu. i love the colombians! it looks like you are doing great with her. good job!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 25, 2008)

You forgot to post pics of yourself.

Here's a sample. http://www.redtailboa.net/forums/586528-post108.html


----------



## PuffDragon (Aug 26, 2008)

> You forgot to post pics of yourself.
> 
> Here's a sample. <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.redtailboa.net/forums/586528-post108.html">http://www.redtailboa.net/forums/586528-post108.html</a><!-- m -->



Ohhh my.


----------



## devine* (Aug 27, 2008)

haha well I try and refrain from those...


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 27, 2008)

devine* said:


> haha well I try and refrain from those...


What's OK for that forum isn't OK for this one? :mrgreen: 

Post more pics of your collection and their enclosures. You've got some interesting stuff (the reptiles).


----------



## chriz (Aug 27, 2008)

what a job your doing with him you sure put all your love in 2 him n it shows well done .


----------



## devine* (Aug 27, 2008)

well no i guess not... I'm just strange 

I'm working on getting the reptile room page up on my website, hopefully it should be up by next week. Here's some random never before seen pics till then 
















picture hijacking my own thread... hehe


----------



## PuffDragon (Aug 27, 2008)

What's your website URL?


----------



## devine* (Aug 27, 2008)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.freewebs.com/tanyalynne/index.htm">http://www.freewebs.com/tanyalynne/index.htm</a><!-- m -->


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 27, 2008)

devine* said:


> ... I'm just strange


If you're strange, what are the rest of us??!!

Great pics!! And a classic tongue shot! Although you're lucky it didn't get bit! :mrgreen: Our male Blue Tegu likes toes, looks like food.


----------



## devine* (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't know if I just got lucky... but my argentina is already completely tame. I can kiss him on the head, tip of his nose, and he just closes his eyes. He falls asleep on me very easily, and if he is going psycho in his cage all I have to do is put a hand in and he runs up my arm to chill on my shoulder.

He came to me already 100% perfect. It's weird, I feel a strange bond with him unlike any of my other reptiles. Not that I love any of the others less, I just treat this guy a little differently  more cuddles & affection, and kisses


----------



## PuffDragon (Aug 27, 2008)

Great site so far. I'm impressed. I've been to BC a few times to hit up Whistler/Blackcomb. Vancouver was a fun city for the one night I spent there. Do you ski or snowboard? I think Nat and KoreanDeathKid on this forum are from your area.


----------

